# better test for cutting ??



## hardworker09 (Aug 20, 2010)

whats the best test to stack with parabolan and turnabolin is it TEST suspenstion ,actate, enthate or propinate ???


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 29, 2010)

prop


----------



## hardworker09 (Aug 30, 2010)

thanks guys =)


----------

